# mk3 to mk4 rear brakes conversion question



## xxelgringoxx (Apr 12, 2005)

hey, i was told that mk4 rear calipers would bolt on directly to mk3 carriers, use same pads and rotors. not too sure about this, any info would be appreciated. i noticed the brake line/hoses were wrong, but thats not a problem that i see of. anyone done this, or know the correct method to do this would be appreciated. thanks.
btw. the car is a 98 gti vr6. not exactly sure what mk4 rears i was givin though, lucas calipers. can get #'s if needed


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

i have the same problem, i was TOLD that the calipers were a direct bolt on, i have a '90 corrado g60, obviously i'll need some way to attach the ebrake cable, but what kind of adapter will i need to fit the SS brake lines i have now into the Lucas aluminum rear calipers? because really thats all i need, i can figure out the rest.


----------



## xxelgringoxx (Apr 12, 2005)

well for the adapter. i got one from carquest autoparts. i can get the part number tuesday when i go to my shop. but they have it. i just brought the flex hose from each caliper. and they found me the adapter. came out like $8 for both. but i get a bad rubbing on the caliper/carrier with the rotor. the mk4 caliper wouldnt sit right with the mk4 carrier, so i tried using the mk3 one. maybe i just need more time to sit and figure it out.. unfortunately i was in a rush to get it together. had to be somewhere


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

i dont know if our cars would require the same adapter, i know the one end is a 12mm banjo bolt.


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: mk3 to mk4 rear brakes conversion question (xxelgringoxx)*

fronts:
calipers, carriers and lines are the same.
rotors have a different offset (6mm)
rears:
calipers will bolt to mkI/II/III carriers. same pads
WAY different rotors, different line fitment.


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

i dont understand why the rotors would be different if you can use your stock caliper brackets.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (nextproject)*

Rear rotors are the same for corrado/mk2/mk3
I swapped to the mk4 calipers using the stock mk3 carriers, using brake pads meant for the mk3.
everything works as intended.


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (nextproject)*

mkIV rear rotors don't have the hub/bearing built into them. i was comparing mkIV parts to your car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chewypops (Aug 23, 2008)

the rear calipers are the same only the mk4 are better. they will bolt on no bother. use 99 model passet rear brake lines the banjo bolts come with the lines


----------



## xxelgringoxx (Apr 12, 2005)

so the rotors for the mk3 will work with the mk4 calipers. only difference is the lines and the caliper, correct?


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (xxelgringoxx)*

im about to do the same conversion from MJMAUTOHAUS and all i see different is the banjo fitting lines, but it comes w/ them. Im actually using mk3 SS lines so ill probably hav to get the banjo adapter.


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (xxelgringoxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxelgringoxx* »_well for the adapter. i got one from carquest autoparts. i can get the part number tuesday when i go to my shop. but they have it. i just brought the flex hose from each caliper. and they found me the adapter. came out like $8 for both. but i get a bad rubbing on the caliper/carrier with the rotor. the mk4 caliper wouldnt sit right with the mk4 carrier, so i tried using the mk3 one. maybe i just need more time to sit and figure it out.. unfortunately i was in a rush to get it together. had to be somewhere

do u have the part# for that adapter i think ill need to get that so i can use my SS lines


----------



## mk220vt (Nov 17, 2008)

i


----------



## mk220vt (Nov 17, 2008)

well i dont have an mk3 got an mk2 jetta, had drums, coverted to disc, no prob...just now i wanted to do the mk4 calipers...i did got factory lines to fit, one side is that banjo bolt and the other fits my hard steel factory line, installed a NEW 16v 2.0 master cylinder, bench bleed it, bleed all brake twice!!....and the damn pedeal goes to the floor, no air in lines either!!! check for leaks, maybe the new bleeders were falty, put back old one, bleed brake again, and still pedeal goes to the floor..maybe wrong year calipers of mk4??? im stumped?? talked to some people here in orlando, and they had same problem...just got some mk3 now :-( any year or solution would be great!! maybe cuz of abs?? bigger pistion?? i cant figure it out...


----------

